# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  (Pgh) Pituitary Growth Hormone pills

## papaaj

MY question is do they work. Another question I have is does it in any way contain any form of steroid or testosterone booster .

So whats the deal with that new product can anyone confirm its hgh without the hassle of injections at a lower price? Thanks.

----------


## Kennedy

Um I would no.

----------


## barondumonde

forget the pills man. They really aren't very effective. In any case, it's not terribly difficult to get real HGH so I wouldn't bother with that stuff.

----------


## papaaj

Well the pills might be the only thing I can afford right now and havn't had any luck finding this "ND" company or any hgh that is affordible to me i cant spare 1500 a month on it so if the pills work half as good thats fine with me.

----------


## soccer#3

dude that shit is fake. dont waste ur money. if u cant afford a hgh kit then get some aas or save ur money till u can afford a hgh kit

----------


## barondumonde

> Well the pills might be the only thing I can afford right now and havn't had any luck finding this "ND" company or any hgh that is affordible to me i cant spare 1500 a month on it so if the pills work half as good thats fine with me.


get some posts under your belt and contact someone on here who might be able to help you out.

----------


## Gear

Those pills do not contain AAS in them.

-Gear

----------


## papaaj

Thanks for the help guys I plan on doing a ton of research and becomeing very active on the boards. Thanks agian.

----------


## Mooseman33

1500 a month....man if thats what u think it will cost u have way over estimated....

----------


## mrtosa

*(NOT ALLOWED -Gear)*

----------


## papaaj

Well I just got a good paying job and can afford it if its what i have found out it can be. Thanks guys and yeh mrtosa good question.

----------


## legobricks

No price discussion.

----------


## papaaj

Oh sorry I appologize. thanks for the help so far guys I'll get back to you.

----------


## padma

Was looking for answers to the same question, as I've been getting this spam from another site. Glad to finally get an answer before I wasted my money.

----------


## barondumonde

> Was looking for answers to the same question, as I've been getting this spam from another site. Glad to finally get an answer before I wasted my money.


nice job using the search function...most new members seem to have issues with figuring out that there could be dozens of past posts that already contain the answers to many of their questions.

----------


## NEW_IN_THE_GAME

hgh pills? the acids in your gut would destroy that shitt before it would have much of effect. how old are you? if your young you do not need it.

----------


## BB's Dad

How do contact Gear?

----------


## bulldog1966

> forget the pills man. They really aren't very effective. In any case, it's not terribly difficult to get real HGH so I wouldn't bother with that stuff.


i dont know anything about the pills but iam 42 years old i have been working out for about 22years i done hgh for the first time i did 5ius of the blu tops that is 5 days on 2days off i done this for 10 monthes i look better than the22 year olds that i work out with so if you can afford it get the injectable Edited.

----------


## chrismc

I've tried the pills and the spray form with no noticible results at all. IMO it is a waste of $$. (kind of like the penis enlargement pills...not that I have tried those.)

----------


## JEL418

I just wired some $$ to **** EDITED **** gmbh for some hgh (somatropin). Are they a reputable outfit? Anyone out there use their services?

*(THIS IS NOT ALLOWED IN THE OPEN - PM A MOD FOR THAT KIND OF INFO -Gear)*

----------


## Folkwolf101

I just bought one bottle of the Pituitary Growth Hormone (pGH), so I will try it as a semi-costly experiment.

----------


## papaaj

Folkwolf, be sure to let me know the results from your little experiment. I mean it could work. Maybe.

----------


## Folkwolf101

> Folkwolf, be sure to let me know the results from your little experiment. I mean it could work. Maybe.


 :0piss: 

*Well, it is still too early for me to say up or down regarding the pill forms.*  I just got the costly pituitary pills in the mail last week, bought from one of the legal advertisers on this site. I also received 4 bottles of various other legal pills. Will be using them and seeing what happens, knowing full well that if they do work they are probaly causingn damage to my liver. So, even if they work I may very well convert to the injectables so that the roids can bypass the liver. I will report back on how it all turns out.  :Aajack:

----------


## dbossmanfl

did u try the pituitary growth hormone and does it work because i have some comin and i wonder if its a waste of time ,.with no results

----------


## ***xxx***

> did u try the pituitary growth hormone and does it work because i have some comin and i wonder if its a waste of time ,.with no results


waste of time and money. send them back.

----------


## ottomaddox

Good luck with that and let us know how it worked for you.





> did u try the pituitary growth hormone and does it work because i have some comin and i wonder if its a waste of time ,.with no results

----------


## papaaj

bump. How is everything going with the pills man. I'd love to hear back.

----------


## RedBaron

The thing is with most OTC supplements like these is the answer as to whether they work or not is really dependant on a matter of degrees.

If I were to sell you a supplement that was full of Arginine, Glutamine, and some broad bean I could tell you that your HGH levels would increase .... and I would be telling you the truth. If you were to pull blood panels, your levels would most certainly increase. The thing is though, you can't compare the modest increase that would occur against the benefits and degree of help that a full-blown injectable cycle of HGH would provide.

It is the same thing with other supplements. If I give you a supplement that has something to elevate your body temperature, provide some energy, and is loaded with protein, I could tell you that it will have anabolic properties ... witnessed by the fact that you will drop some fat and put on muscle. Am I lying? Nope. Will it work anywhere near the level of a cycle of steroids . Nope. But it will help to a small degree.

That is the thing to keep in mind anytime you are talking about OTC supplements. Most of them do work to a small degree, but not anywhere near the degree that advertising would have you believe. Most spokespersons for these products come off a real steroid cycle to prep for the photo-shoot touting product XYZ and talking about how it transformed them. They did take product XYZ ... the thing they leave out is the 3 grams of steroids they took along side it before the photos.

In the right circumstance (beginning athletes), these products may actually help you on your way when you are starting out. Once you get beyond that, as has been said already, you will end up spending a lot of money for a small payoff.

----------


## PT

If a supplier offers to send a spray on orally consumable product, you can be assured that the product will be completely ineffective. The synthetic growth hormone is an extremely fragile molecule, and can only be introduced to the body directly into the bloodstream, as is done through the natural delivery of the hormone which is secreted from the pituitary into the bloodstream. Any other method of delivery will destroy the volatile molecule within the body.
There are no other effective ways to introduce the synthetic hormone into the body other than through a liquid injection. Ingestion of a pill is completely ineffective, as the acidic stomach environment will assuredly destroy the hormone.

----------


## RedBaron

If a spray or oral pill is touted as being a true "hormone", then it most certainly isn't going to pan out very well and as mentioned, your gut and GI tract in general make short work of strings of amino acids. A lot of these pills and powders aren't hormones at all though. As mentioned, the right mix of amino acids and some other ingredients can boost your endogenous production of hormones. They are not even in the same league as even a modest cycle, but they do actually cause your body to ramp up the production in a measurable manner.

That is where the promotion of such products can sometime get shady. If someone comes right out and says they are feeding you an oral hormone ... it is going to be BS. If someone tells you they are selling you a pill or powder that will trigger your body to increase hormone XYZ ... then there may be some merit to it ... Just not merit at the level usually claimed by those promoting the products.

----------


## omalfi

*Edited for breaking 3 rules in 1 post, now please read our rules then start a thread without bumping one that's years old...*

----------

